# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Cultivo do Cardinal de Bangai Pterapogon kauderni

## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Para aqueles que gostam de tenatr cultivar organismos segue aqui o link para um excelente manual escrito por colegas do Hawaii so bre o cultivo destes peixes fantásticos:

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/seagrant...fish-Final.pdf

O sistema de cultivo desenhado pelo Steve Hopkins é facto notável.
Ele é propritário da empresa Rain Garden Ornamentals e é uma pessoa 5*


Espero que gostem.

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo
Já estive a ver o manual e embora ainda não tenha lido na integra é perceptível que de facto é muito interessante a vários níveis. 
Na perspectiva do que temos vindo a fazer para trazer mais e melhor conhecimento acessível à comunidade Reefforum, seria também de traduzir este manual cá para o fórum como fizemos com o artigo que gentilmente nos cedeste sobre os Lysmata setticaudata e o artigo que nos deste a conhecer e compramos sobre a iluminação e que presentemente está em apresentação. Os autores deste manual seriam receptivos a que eu o traduzisse para Português e o divulgasse aqui no Reefforum.net (eventualmente em outros fóruns parceiros) :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Pedro

Acredito que sim, que estariam disponiveis.
De facto é notável que alguém que é proprietário de uma empresa (Rain Garden Ornamentals) partilhe desta forma tão clara o conhecimento que adquiriu para cultivar estes organismos. Um exemplo para aqueles que gostam de ter "o degredo"...

Steve Hopkins
raingarden@hawaii.rr.com

Clyde S Tamaru
ctamaru@hawaii.edu

Penso que qualquer um deles estará receptivo para a tradução do manual

Cumps

Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo

Contacto efectuado e coloquei-te em cópia assim como ao Júlio. Vamos lá ver no que dá :yb663:  :SbSourire: 

Transcrição de excerto do e-mail




> Good morning 
> 
> My name is Pedro Nuno and I'm www.reefforum.net moderator. Reefforum.net is a Portuguese based forum administrated by my friend Júlio Macieira. The forum has presently 4624 members and partnership with several Portuguese speaking forums............................................  .
> ..........I also translate and divulge with permission from the authors, several articles that you may see some here http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=22, the majority so far from Anthony Calfo ............. My Friend Ricardo Calado, also a reefforum member which granted the forum permission to publish is article on Lysmata seticaudata for Aiptasia control/erradication http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10334, brought to our knowledge this magnificent and very important work of yours - *Manual for the production of the Banggai Cardinal Fish, Pterapogon kauderni, in Hawai'i*  - that I would like to translate to Portuguese and divulge in www.reefforum.net. Being so would you grant me and reefforum.net permission to translate to Portuguese, and divulge your Manual in www.reefforum.net?


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: YYYEEEEESSSSSS  .... :yb665: 

50% da autorização já está dada, vamos la ver se conseguimos os outros 50% :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: ....




> Clyde S Tamaru to me, raingarden, rjcalado, jucamacieira
> show details
>  3:04 pm (8 hours ago) Hello Pedro.  I do not have any problems with the manual being translated and will forward the message to the first author and see what he says.  THanks for your consideration.....


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Se não estou em erro, já aqui á uns dois ou três anos, o Ricardo Rodrigues fazia criação de Pterapogon kauderni com sucesso cá em Portugal.

Atentamente,

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Viva
> 
> Para aqueles que gostam de tenatr cultivar organismos segue aqui o link para um excelente manual escrito por colegas do Hawaii so bre o cultivo destes peixes fantásticos:
> 
> http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/seagrant...fish-Final.pdf
> 
> O sistema de cultivo desenhado pelo Steve Hopkins é facto notável.
> Ele é propritário da empresa Rain Garden Ornamentals e é uma pessoa 5*
> 
> ...


Procura no forum o Machado de Sousa, salvo erro foi a primeira pessoa em Portugal a os criar.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Miguel

Eu sei que o Jorge foi pioneiro na criação de Bangais e que o Ricardo Rodrigues tb fez um excelente trabalho com estes organismos.

A diferença é que este manual explica como fazer a coisa à escala comercial!

Merece uma leitura...

Cumps

Ricardo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas,
> 
> Se não estou em erro, já aqui á uns dois ou três anos, o Ricardo Rodrigues fazia criação de Pterapogon kauderni com sucesso cá em Portugal.
> 
> Atentamente,


boas,

a Miosotis também conseguiu criação dos Pterapogon kauderni

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva :Olá:  

Estou a tentar acessar o link, mas não abre. Alguém de vos o tens para enviar-me, email: ricardo@reefbrazil.org


Feliz Ano Novo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo
eu tenho e estou a traduzir para publicar. Já tenho autorização de um dos autores, falta a do Steve Hopkins e estou a tratar disso.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

De facto é importante a criação de bangais cá em Portugal como em qualquer local do planeta, que devido em grande parte ao comércio de aquariofilia no mundo, a população deste peixe está decrescente, cuja a distribuição geográfica está confinada a ilha de Bangai na Indonésia, está identificada como espécie vulnerável devido a ser muito apreciada pelos aquariofilistas...portanto a sua criação em cativeiro seria muito importante, bem como de outros peixes...

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Ricardo Calado, os autores não são assim tão generosos como parece. Pela ordem Hopkins é da Rain Garden Ornamentals (no Havai), mas Ako é do College of Tropical Agriculture and Human Resources e Tamaru da University of Hawai'i.
O projeto foi patrocinado por várias agencias de desenvolvimento dos EUA. Uma dessas agencias busca desenvolver programas que possam se aplicados comercialmente para alavancar ou prover recursos para os habitantes das ilhas tropicais sob administração americana. O objetivo é manter os habitantes (nativos) nas suas ilhas e evitar a migração para o continente.
Então não é tanta generosidade assim, deve ser o cumprimento de algum requisito legal para receber os fundos. O artigo é tão detalhado porque deve dar aos nativos todas as informações necessárias para desenvolver seu próprio cultivo de Bangai.
Outros artigos assim podem ser encontrados falando sobre reprodução de corais.

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Pegando um pouco no que diz o Mauricio, a generosidade é relativa e há interesses económicos e políticos fortes envolvidos :SbOk2: ...acrescento apenas que a boa vontade e interesse altruísta do Ricardo Calado são indiscutíveis, o que me parece e acredito ser um reconhecimento de todos os que escreveram neste tópico assim como dos que o não fizeram. 
Como disse já tenho autorização de um dos autores, mas o outro, digamos assim, está menos receptivo, mas também já percebeu que não me pode deter ou a quem quer que seja, porque o direito de citação é universal e não pode ser limitado, por isso é mais uma questão de tempo e cortesia, entendimento de atitudes honradas de parte a parte, vivemos todos no Planeta Azul, a Terra!!! Estou a acabar a tradução que não efectuei de modo seguido ou já há muito que estaria pronta (leva cerca de 4  a 5 horas com gráficos etc...incluidos, pelo menos para mim, deverá haver quem faça melhor, mas eu dou o que posso) e dentro de algum tempo teremos o resultado...e ninguém ficará sem informação ou será lesado, seja leitor, seja autores!

Aproveito ainda para esclarecer, caso tal ainda não tenha ficado bem claro, que uma das maiores dificuldades com que me defronto, se defronta o fórum, e tenho/temos conseguido ultrapassar exceptuando um caso para o qual fica sempre o direito de citação, é o de obter a confiança e autorização dos autores. A esse título posso já adiantar que tenho/temos as confiança e autorização do Anthony Calfo que inclusive nos deu a autorização para eu traduzir o seu livro que idealmente deveria ser publicado pelo Reefforum, vamos lá ver.... Se relativamente às traduções a situação está resolvida porque pelo menos eu me encarrego disso, o mesmo nem sempre se passa com autorizações para traduzir e publicar que os autores querem que sejam pagas mesmo sendo eu a traduzir livre de encargos como sempre fiz para o Reefforum, e as traduções a serem pagas são bem caras, mas aqui não temos esse problema, temos sim o problema de conquistar/convencer os autores a acederem a que façamos a tradução e publiquemos e em alguns casos ter fundos para pagar direitos de tradução/publicação. Os leilões que o Reefforum efectua são uma forma de angariar esses fundos, os donativos também... sem isso...eu continuarei a traduzir e publicar dentro dos meus limites de tempo e enquanto puder. Espero que compreendam e ajudem dentro dos vossos limites/possibilidades, um euro que fosse x 5000 e muitos, já é boa ajuda. Outro aspecto ainda é o de que seria bom que aproveitassem as traduções para colocarem perguntas, pedidos de esclarecimento tipo: "tenho esta dúvida e li no artigo isto...como é?...etc...."e isso tenho visto muito pouco, inclusive aplicado nas rubricas do pergunte a...que o fórum disponibiliza...um dia destes em resposta a determinadas perguntas começarei a colocar perguntas do tipo, já leste este artigo?...lê e depois pergunta se ainda tiveres dúvidas (acho que já o estou a fazer recentemente... :yb665: . Recentemente foi colocado um tópico que exprimia com alguma propriedade o facto de haver uma certa estagnação no fórum, mas não me pareceu ver ou ler que apesar da muita informação, traduções etc... havia a tal estagnação...que de facto havia mas não só pelas razões apontadas. É necessário tirar partido da informação que dispomos sem barreira linguística, tirem partido e possivelmente veremos menos perguntas...digamos...repetitivas...meio perdidas no "maná" de informação que o Reefforum foi reunindo, disponibilizando.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Pedro  :Olá:  

Realmente vos tem razão quando dissestes que muitas vezes os Membros do Fórum perguntam sobre dúvidas por demais debatidas, assim percebo em outros Fóruns este tipo de atitude, não as percebo ainda em grande número na www.reefbrazil.org, face ser uma comunidade nova, ainda não tem um ano de vida, mas que tem muito a agradecer a ti e ao Júlio Macieira por ter-me dado oportunidade de nos unirmos, igualmente agradeço aos outros Membros aqui inscritos por lá participarem.

Mas voltando ao tema central da discussão, creio, pois, já estive a pensar nisto, que hoje em nosso Mundo Digital as coisas acontencem numa rapidez inimaginável, projetando as pessoas a quererem ter a solução para suas dúvidas no mesmo tempo que as acontecem no instante que as surgem em suas mentes; isto, concluo, somente tráz preguiça mental para procurar e ler, o que por um lado a informação via internet nos possibilitou ter uma maior gama de aprendizado a baixo custo por outro, empreende este mal no modus opperandi das pessoas e acaba fazendo um efeito contrário, a desinformação dada pela indolência.

Há sobre este mal, diversas pesquisas em andamento nos grande centros de referência em estudos psiquiátricos, sociológicos, antropológicos  em todo o mundo, justamente por ter imputado às pessoas a falsa idéia que não se há mais tempo para sanar uma dúvida ou mesmo ter que o cidadão  concentrar o maior número de informação no menor espaço de tempo.

Mas creio que devamos nós acostumar a isto e não nos irritarmos, pois tanto aqui além-mar como aí ou em outra parte do globo esta doença está por afetar a todos.

Quanto ao que dissestes o Amigo Marício e tu mesmo, os interesses político e econômicos existem mas, se estes mesmo autores disponibilizam este material tão detalhado na internet, resta-lhes pouco a fazer para que outros artigos sejam escritos de maneira diferente, mas com a mesma gama informativa e ainda sejam literalmente plagiado.

E como dissestes, é questão de tempo para ser-lhe dada a autorização para publicar e como lhe disse: estou também a traduzí-lo e percebo quão é difícil não escrever sobre o tema apenas citando o artigo em tela.

De qualquer forma, ficamos a esperar pela tadução realizada por ti, que certamente terá o brilhantismo que lhe é peculiar.

Feliz 2008

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Este artigo sempre foi autorizado e publicado?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia
> 
> Este artigo sempre foi autorizado e publicado?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Boa noite

Não foi autorizado! Insisti várias vezes e tenho autorização de um dos autores mas não consegui a autorização dos outros, um dos quais é também proprietário da empresa que em conjunto com o governo local do Havai, desenvolveu este projecto e trabalho destinado a proporcionar emprego às populações locais e assim demove-las a pescar no meio natural. 
É óbvio que posso sempre elaborar um artigo meu baseado neste trabalho e noutras experiências que entretanto foram ocorrendo por cá e não só, mas queria inicialmente transpor para o mundo de língua Portuguesa este trabalho no seu formato original. 
Tenho outros casos semelhantes mas nesses casos os próprios autores pediram-me para fazer como acima mencionei e assim não depender de autorizações nesses casos, de terceiros que apenas detêm os direitos por terem pago aos autores, direitos esses que segundo os autores são exagerados até porque o editor é mencionado, bem como o elo para o artigo original no site do mesmo, etc... enfim talvez os editores tenham medo de perder utilizadores ... e a treta do costume que se poderia entender se de facto fossem artigos recentes para os quais esta nossa modesta transposição pudesse constituir uma concorrência desleal, perda de negócio, etc... não é o caso!
Estou ainda a descansar mas acabarei por pegar nisto tudo outra vez.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Pedro boa noite
este tópico interessa-me e muito gostaria de ver aqui traduzido pois eu não domino o inglês.
gostava de puder ajudar mas a minha experiencia em Cardinais ainda é curta cerca de 7 meses e meio com 5 posturas mas ainda tenho muito a aprender e este promete ser um bom tópico
um abraço
afonso

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Não foi autorizado! Insisti várias vezes e tenho autorização de um dos autores mas não consegui a autorização dos outros, um dos quais é também proprietário da empresa que em conjunto com o governo local do Havai, desenvolveu este projecto e trabalho destinado a proporcionar emprego às populações locais e assim demove-las a pescar no meio natural. 
> É óbvio que posso sempre elaborar um artigo meu baseado neste trabalho e noutras experiências que entretanto foram ocorrendo por cá e não só, mas queria inicialmente transpor para o mundo de língua Portuguesa este trabalho no seu formato original. 
> Tenho outros casos semelhantes mas nesses casos os próprios autores pediram-me para fazer como acima mencionei e assim não depender de autorizações nesses casos, de terceiros que apenas detêm os direitos por terem pago aos autores, direitos esses que segundo os autores são exagerados até porque o editor é mencionado, bem como o elo para o artigo original no site do mesmo, etc... enfim talvez os editores tenham medo de perder utilizadores ... e a treta do costume que se poderia entender se de facto fossem artigos recentes para os quais esta nossa modesta transposição pudesse constituir uma concorrência desleal, perda de negócio, etc... não é o caso!
> Estou ainda a descansar mas acabarei por pegar nisto tudo outra vez.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno ;-)


É a treta do dinheiro acima do conhecimento...
Isto deveria ter validade...uns 10-20 anos para qualquer patente ou publicação.

Imaginem que alguém patenteava um gene qualquer no DNA...imagina que isso acontecia...
Imagina que isso impedia outros de trabalhar e de estudarem esse gene.
Isso é verdade e acontece...

realmente é nestas alturas que fico contente por existirem projectos como a wikipedia...

Mas acho que vale a pena não a transcrição, mas a tua interpretação do mesmo com a tua escrita.

Acho que ainda não é proibido transmitir conhecimento, segredos de estado acho que é...quer dizer a wikileaks diz que não...
 :Big Grin: 

António Afonso, se calhar estes americanos tinham algo a aprender com a tua experiência...
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Estive a ver agora os e-mails trocados. O Clyde S.Tammaru foi muito cooperante e ficou surpreendido com a atitude do Steve Hopkins ... enfim não vale a pena falar mais no assunto! 
O manual está aqui e nada nem ninguém pode impedir citações e muito menos interpretações baseadas em várias experiências, entre as quais esta que ocorreram e ocorrem mundo fora ... além disso o meu amigo Carlos da Miosotis tem experiência vivida e tópico publicado sobre o assunto que se pode aprofundar no artigo. Vamos la ver o que me vai sair disto.

http://seagrant.soest.hawaii.edu/sit...fish-Final.pdf

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  "Biba"

Este vai ser o próximo artigo, por isso agradeço a quem tiver tido experiência pessoal na criação destes peixes para aqui colocar fotografias, elos (links) para os respectivos tópicos, etc... porque como não tive autorização do autor principal, vou eu fazer o artigo com base na em interpretação, citação, experiências pessoais como as que teve o Carlos da *MIOSOTIS* (Carlos "Bou-te entrebistar" ... mas não é pr'a "TêBê" :SbSourire: ) Nascimento de Pteropogon kauderni (bangai) 			( 1 2) ... etc...

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> "Biba"
> 
> Este vai ser o próximo artigo, por isso agradeço a quem tiver tido experiência pessoal na criação destes peixes para aqui colocar fotografias, elos (links) para os respectivos tópicos, etc... porque como não tive autorização do autor principal, vou eu fazer o artigo com base na em interpretação, citação, experiências pessoais como as que teve o Carlos da *MIOSOTIS* (Carlos "Bou-te entrebistar" ... mas não é pr'a "TêBê") Nascimento de Pteropogon kauderni (bangai) 			( 1 2) ... etc...
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Pedro fala também com o Afonso, ele teve sucesso, Vi os cardinais dele, na casa do Pedro Ferrer...

Gostava de me meter nisto da criação, mas tenho de arrumar a minha futura fish-room...
 :Big Grin: 
só nas férias.

Afonso quando tiveres aí mais criação lembra-te que eu também quero!
 :Wink: 

Um grande abraço!
António Vitor

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Afonso quando tiveres aí mais criação lembra-te que eu também quero!
> 
> 
> Um grande abraço!
> António Vitor


Olá Antonio Vitor ok fica registado no bloco de apontamentos junto aos outros membros, assim que tiver novidades aviso
um abraço
afonso

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Antonio Vitor ok fica registado no bloco de apontamentos junto aos outros membros, assim que tiver novidades aviso
> um abraço
> afonso


Obrigado Afonso!

Se avisares todos ao mesmo tempo eu chego primeiro...
prédios cor de rosa junto à variante de vialonga...
 :Wink: 

Epá temos de combinar uma visita reciproca...
moramos mesmo perto!

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Obrigado Afonso!
> 
> Se avisares todos ao mesmo tempo eu chego primeiro...
> prédios cor de rosa junto à variante de vialonga...
> 
> 
> Epá temos de combinar uma visita reciproca...
> moramos mesmo perto!
> 
> ...


É verdade temos de combinar uma visita, mas quem fica a ganhar sou eu pois os meus aquários estão áquem dos teus.
eu moro mesmo em frente á escola primária na Quinta das Indias, lote 29 - 3º Dt.
abraço

----------


## António Vitor

mandei PM para combinar!
Vou também aprender aí contigo, os únicos sucessos que tive com criação de peixes, foi com uns apistogrammas há muito muito tempo...

nunca tive guppies..
Posso dizer que sou um grande nabo na reprodução de peixes...nem guppies...
lol

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  "Biba"

Estive a falar com o Carlos da Miosotis e vou usar as fotografias dele além dos dados que recolher na entrevista. Agradecia que quem tiver dados e fotografias obtidos de experiência pessoal, os coloque aqui para se reunir a maior quantidade de i8nformação e imagens possível.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Pedro boa tarde
eu posso colocar aqui algumas fotos e vídeos, não sei se os administradores concordarão pois eu tenho um tópico sobre o nascimento de Pterapogon Kaurderni neste mesmo forum.
http://www.reefforum.net/f248/nascer...auderni-20508/
no entanto vou deixar aqui uma pequena amostra

aqui estão 31 se os conseguirem contar LoL
abraço
afonso

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  
A Administração concorda seguramente. Os Vídeos podem ser carregados na área destinada para esse efeito aqui no fórum, embora possa haver restrições, mas se for o caso eu posso resolver isso e em seguida colocar to teu espaço de utilizador. Todas as fotografias devem ser carregadas cá no fórum de modo a terem a marca de água e assim se salvaguardar o autor que as carregou cá no fórum, uma vez que as mesmas ficarão no respectivo espaço para fotografias do utilizador que as carregar.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

